#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Nieuwe vraag? ZOEKEN OF FAQ

## Merijndj

Hallo iedereen,

Ik zie steeds meer onderwerpen die gestart worden die hadden kunnen worden opgezocht door de zoekmachine.

Citaat komt van "de Spelregels" van dit forum:




> citaate zoekfunctie is er niet voor niets.
> Als je iets zoekt, gebruik eerst de zoekfunctie, want jouw onderwerp/probleem is misschien al eens eerder langsgekomen en dubbele topics worden over het algemeen niet goed op prijs gesteld door de mede-forum-bezoekers.
> 
> * Als je zelf een topic tegenkomt met een onderwerp/probleem dat al eerder is langsgekomen, hoef je natuurlijk niet meteen om een slotje te schreeuwen, als de topic gesloten moet worden dan gebeurt dat vanzelf wel.



Vraag:
Wat kunnen we hieraan doen?
(Om dit aantal extra gestarte berichten te verminderen).



groet,

Merijn DJ

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## Mark

Volgens mij is dit bericht ook zinloos...

En wat kunnen we eraan doen? 
NIET ALLEMAAL ALS EEN GEK ZOEKMACHINE SCHREEUWEN!!!

DAT vind ik nog erger dan een vraag stellen die al eens gesteld is. En als er iets aan gedaan moet worden hebben we daar de moderators voor. Die hebben een eigen forumpje waarin dit besproken wordt (waar ik perongeluk ook iets in gepost heb <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>).

En nog één kleine opmerking... de zoekmachine zoekt alleen op topics, dus als iemand een topic maakt van "zit hier een stekker aan" en het gaat over een AC Cd-speler (jawel, ik heb er één), dan vind je dat dus niet met de zoekmachine.

Enneh Merijn, heb jij netjes alle forumregels gelezen toen je aanmelde?

Mark

----------


## dj_lucv

Ik moet zeggen dat de zoekmachine op dit forum inderdaad wel heel erg slecht loopt, zelfde trouwens in de webshop maar daar gaat het nu even niet om. Wat je hier echter in het forum niet kunt vinden vind je nog zo op google. Meestal zoeken mensen toch niet echt naar discussies maar meer naar bekendere problemen.

----------


## moderator

Hallo all,

DAt de zoekmachine niet vlekkeloos verloopt is een bekend "probleem" dat ik al in diverse andere onderwerpen naar voren heb gebracht.
Desondanks lukt het mij steeds wel om onderwerpen te vinden zonder eerst een nieuw onderwerp te openen.

1. tiep een gerichte nam in de zoekmachine...
kan best dat je nu niet een onderwerp tegenkomt dat jouw vrag afdoende beantwoord
2. kijk in het passende forum naar onderwepen die ansluiten bij jouw vraag...
Goede kans dat je nu wel een onderwerp aantreft dat (een gedeelte) van je vraag beantwoord

Inhakend op een reactie in dit onderwerp:


citaat:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
En wat kunnen we eraan doen? 
NIET ALLEMAAL ALS EEN GEK ZOEKMACHINE SCHREEUWEN!!!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Dit soort reacties worden door de moderator van het betreffende forum verwijderd. Niet altijd binnen 10 minuutjes, maar ze gaan eruit...

HEt opnieuw an bod komen van een onderwerp hoeft niet irri te zijn, vak zijn er weer nieuwe mensen actief op het forum of zijn er zaken veranderd...best leuk om dat onderwerp ff over te doen dan!



Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## mp3joeri

een paar maanden geleden kon je bij de zoekmachine toch ook kiezen om door het hele bericht te zoeken, waarom is dat er dan niet meer?

----------


## moderator

http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=7057

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## DeMennooos

Simpel, misschien voordat er een nieuw onderwerp gestart kan worden ze eerst de zoekpagina te zien krijgen met de opmerking dat als ze een nieuw topic willen starten eerst moeten kijken of er al geen onderwerpen over zijn. En als dat onderwerp bestaat maar geen bevredigend antwoord geeft in dat onderwerp moet reageren.

Anders zonder pardon de onderwerpen verwijderen.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------

